# Wood type



## James Ledbetter (Aug 16, 2019)

Is there a problem with building an enclosure out of plywood? In problem, I mean can the material be harmful to the Tegu?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 17, 2019)

Not at all. Just make sure to seal it properly. I actually prefer plywood over the other stuff like melamine which doesn’t take paint. Plywood is a lot easier to work with and not too mention cheaper. Just dont go too cheap and use the super warped stuff or it’ll really suck trying to build with that. I typically use drylok and coat it with about 3 layers all around. Then caulk it for good measure and let it air out for a few days (week or two would be better) before i introduce the animal. Not everyone likes drylok, but i used it on all of my cages with no issue.


----------



## Merlot (Aug 31, 2019)

So you seal it with your favorite sealant, and also apply paint ?

And are talking traditional woodstaining and sealant, then paint? 

I’m so confused right now too as i don’t if I want to build with melamine or wood. What type of wood if wood is used, the stainer and sealer as I love working with wood projects.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Sep 1, 2019)

I sealed mine with pond liner for the humidity.... I used an old wardrobe ( veneered chip board in some places) and after my melamine shop bought introduction enclosure swelled / warped even though it had being sealed I decided to go overboard and it works well


----------



## ups2525 (Oct 16, 2019)

Is this a good option for waterproofing plywood??


----------

